# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  OPENING June 19th!

## Brad Jones

This forum will open for members of Codeguru to post around June 19th!

At that time, you'll want to come to this area to talk to the Visual C++ team from Microsoft. We'll be discussing the topic of:


"Visual C++:  Past, Present and Future"

*Who is participating?*

Most of the VC++ program management team and some senior members of the team will be here to talk about Visual C++.  We'll have some of them introduce themselves when we get ready to start the discussions!

Come back the week of June 19th and join in the fun!


*Note:* 
_This forum will be for discussion the above topic. Other topics and normal forum questions should continue to be posted in the regular forum areas._

----------


## Brad Jones

The discussion starts this Monday! 


Brad!

----------


## gstercken

> This forum will open for members of Codeguru to post around June 19th!


Hm... So how comes that there are already some posts by today (June 17th)?

----------


## ovidiucucu

> Hm... So how comes that there are already some posts by today (June 17th)?


That shows the impatience in finding aswers to hot questions.
And of course, the high interest for this forum...  :Wink:

----------


## Brad Jones

> Hm... So how comes that there are already some posts by today (June 17th)?


I opened it early so that people could post questions -- should they want to -- in advance of the Visual C++ team stopping by. They are not expecting to start answering questions until the 19th (and likely later in the day since they are primariliy on Pacific Time).

I didn't think anyone would mind being able to post a little early.... if they happened to notice I opened it a little early  :Wink: .

Brad!

----------


## CBasicNet

I live in the different time zone from US and I may not be free to post my questions on Monday. I only come in during the time my Visual C++ compiler is building a project.  :Big Grin:

----------

